# Clip-on aerobars for Giant Contact SLR Aero drop bars



## ScottStoef (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out if there is any manufacturer that sells clip-on aero bars for the Giant Contact SLR aero drop bars? My current bike has Profile Designs Airstryke aero bars on it that are perfect for me. Unfortunately, they don't offer a clamp system that would would work on the Giant drop bars. If anyone has any ideas of what other options are out there it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

